# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Posting my cycle

## stpete

Normally i would post my cycle in the correct forum but i want to do it here. 

It might not get the attention but i don't care. I want to post here cause this is my crowd. I'm 41 and i feel like i can compete w/a lot of those youngsters, but more importantly, i want to let this forum know that just cause we're 40+ doesn't mean we can't throw some weight around and look good doing so.

Official cycle starts on monday.
It consists of:
Week 1-4
D-bol @ 40mgs ed

Weeks 1-12
Test Prop @ 100mgs ed

Weeks 4-10
Tren Ace @ 75mgs ed

I've been doing a maitenance shot of test for the last few weeks just to keep me going cause i went thru some shit. But the real fun starts on monday. I'll post pics, but i pretty much look like my avy. Nothings changed. But i will add more from time to time.

Oh...I have my pct lined up just incase some newb asks.  :Chairshot:

----------


## Big

looks solid, keep us posted.

----------


## stpete

I will Big.

----------


## gcguiness

I'll be following your post, thanks...

----------


## gigabitbucket

stpete, Good luck on your cycle! 

Weeks 1-12
Test Prop @ 100mgs ed - every day! My bottom is sore just thinking about that.



gcguiness, rhetorical question;Do you look like your AVY? :2offtopic:

----------


## stpete

I have about 6 different spots to inject gigabitbucket. Thanks for the support! I appreciate it!

Workouts will be posted in a day or two.

----------


## kaju

Taht sounds like some pretty serious gear. Its not for beginners for sure. Ill be keeping an eye on this thread. looking forward to seeing your progress. my favorite cycle I have ever done was test prop and tren ace. You will love it.

----------


## bass

good luck Stpete, i'll be reading....and yes, over 40 and we still kicking ass...

----------


## stpete

> Taht sounds like some pretty serious gear. Its not for beginners for sure. Ill be keeping an eye on this thread. looking forward to seeing your progress. my favorite cycle I have ever done was test prop and tren ace. You will love it.


Yea, test and tren are my favorites also. 
thanks for checking it out! 




> good luck Stpete, i'll be reading....and yes, over 40 and we still kicking ass...


Thank you. And yea, 40+ is a good thing.

----------


## stpete

> stpete, Good luck on your cycle! 
> 
> Weeks 1-12
> Test Prop @ 100mgs ed - every day! My bottom is sore just thinking about that.
> 
> 
> 
> gcguiness, rhetorical question;Do you look like your AVY?


haha....yea, that's me. but i'm getting bigger.

----------


## Kibble

I'm in bro. Excited to see your progress. Excited to see the tren kick in for you too bro!

----------


## stpete

^^^^ Cool. I'm excited as well.....Thanks for following my friend.

----------


## stpete

Ok, just injected the prop and also took 20mgs d-bol. Tomorrow morning i will be on normal schedule. I have a shitload of tren ace and i think i might add it early. Thoughts...

----------


## kaju

> Ok, just injected the prop and also took 20mgs d-bol. Tomorrow morning i will be on normal schedule. I have a shitload of tren ace and i think i might add it early. Thoughts...


It would be best if you add the tren as your original plan.

----------


## stpete

I agree. I was just thinking about it last night but decided against it.

Today's workout:

Started w/ rack deads
135 x 15
225 x 10
315 x 8
315 x 8

Leg Press
270 x 20
450 x 12
630 x 10
Went back down to 5 plates on each side and got 10 reps, then stripped down to 2 plates on each side w/ toes pointing outwards and got 25.

Flat Bench Dumbells
90 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 6
150 x 6

Flat bench flies
55 x 12 
65 x 8
45 x 20 - just to burn it out. And i like to mix things up all the time.

So that was today's workout. I'm going to continue similar workouts for the next 4 weeks. Then i'll switch to isolating 2 bodyparts per workout w/ abs and calves thrown in from time to time. 

Tomorrow i go in and do some light abs and cardio. Then back at it on wednesday. Probably will involve heavy incline db's, barbell rows and box squats. Still have yet to make up my mind but i'll update.

----------


## stpete

Todays workout:

Started w/ 1/2 mile on treadmill @ 4.2. Then leg raises 3 x 15

Wide Grip Pulldowns (palms facing each other)
140 x 12
160 x 10
200 x 8
200 x 8
When i do these it's strict form. I'm practically laying horizontal to the ground and i move from that spot till set is over. In the future when i go heavier i will cheat and use my momentum to help move some weight. But for right now i want strict form.

Dumbell Rows (over flat bench)
90 x 15
120 x 12
160 x 8
160 x 6

Hack Squats
90 x 20
180 x 15
270 x 10
320 x 10

Hammer Incline
180 x 15
270 x 10
270 x 10
270 x 10

Barbell Shrugs
225 x 10
315 x 10
405 x 8
405 x 8

And that's it for today. No workout at all tomorrow. Friday will be similar but i'll mix it up again. Going to do more chest than back though. On monday i'll work legs more than the others. I'm going to alternate days like that and see what happens. I'm just looking for strength right now and i believe this is the best way. At least it's worked in the past for me.

Any comments are welcome.......

----------


## ranging1

> Todays workout:
> 
> Started w/ 1/2 mile on treadmill @ 4.2. Then leg raises 3 x 15
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldowns (palms facing each other)
> 140 x 12
> 160 x 10
> 200 x 8
> 200 x 8
> ...



wow ur gym has dumbell that heavy? how heavy do the dumbells go up to in your gym? lol

also u gonna post some before pics? itll make this thread a better read and more exciting when you post ur results and final ending pics

----------


## stpete

Powerhouse Gym has DB's that go up to 200lbs. It's the best gym i've been a member to. The man that owns it is an ex bb/pl and there's several professional and amatuer bb's and powerlifters there. Pretty hardcore place and not a lot of women to look at.

Yea, i'll post pics this weekend.

----------


## Kibble

Bro you are a powerhouse lol. Especially with those leg presses. Hope you smash all of your personal records with that tren .

----------


## stpete

Thanks Kuntry, but i can get more than that. I just don't want to hurt myself in the process. I injured my right delt and i was out for 2 months. I'd rather take it a little easier and be able to workout than not. 
Switching up next week to higher reps on everything. When i start the tren i will isolate 2 bodyparts per workout and i will go heavy. I'm just warming my body up right now. The real fun starts in 3 weeks. I might even extend the d-bol for 2-3 weeks while the tren is kicking in. 
I've never hit 260 @ 15-18% bf and i really want it. That's my goal right now.

----------


## ScotchGuard

looking good bro. keep going.

----------


## stpete

Thanks ScotchGuard.

I didn't post my workout yesterday cause i didn't workout. But i did today.

Smith machine incline
90 x 15
140 x 15
180 x 12
230 x 10

Barbell Decline
135 x 15
225 x 10
315 x 6

Pec Deck
I'm not sure of the exact weight because of the pulleys and the #'s are worn off. I'll just leave it at this.
1 x 20 
1 x 15
1 x 10
1 x 20
I increased the weight except for the last set and i went lighter just to burn it out.

Squats
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 10
315 x 6

I chose to work tri's and calves today instead of back.
Simple maintenance
V-Bar pushdowns
Seated Calf Raises.....3 sets of each.

Off tomorrow and back at it on monday. My appetite is starting to drive me crazy. I eat like a freakin horse anyways, but i can eat ALL the time right now. And it feels so good. haha.....I might just lay around tomorrow and eat. Forget the cheat meals, i might make it a cheat DAY. I'm seroius.

----------


## ranging1

> Thanks Kuntry, but i can get more than that. I just don't want to hurt myself in the process. I injured my right delt and i was out for 2 months. I'd rather take it a little easier and be able to workout than not. 
> Switching up next week to higher reps on everything. When i start the tren i will isolate 2 bodyparts per workout and i will go heavy. I'm just warming my body up right now. The real fun starts in 3 weeks. I might even extend the d-bol for 2-3 weeks while the tren is kicking in. 
> I've never hit 260 @ 15-18% bf and i really want it. That's my goal right now.


200 pound dumbells? wow, i wish my gym had dumbells like that

curious can u actually use the dumbells? e.g are they a good desisgn or they just ridiculously massive dumbells?

----------


## stpete

No, i've never used them but would like to. They're just your typical db's bro. Just a lot of weight attached to them. And it's all plates if that's what you're asking. But there's guys that use them though. It's really not that much weight if you think about it. Hell, i'm almost there right now. But on the otherhand, if i was pressing 200lb db's i'd be a bad boy. haha...
I'll send you a link to my gym tomorrow. It's on myspace and i don't remember it right now.

----------


## stpete

Missed yesterday's due to work and i was just too damn tired to get in there. Weak i know but i had to get up early this morning and get to the gym before going to work. That way i was guaranteed a workout.

So got up this morning at 4 and had 2 hard boiled eggs and grits after my coffee, prop and d-bol. Was in the gym at 5:30 and decided at the last minute to go higher reps. 

Warmed up w/ treadmill for 1 mile then went to crunches 3 x 25

Leg Press
Toes pointed out
270 x 20
270 x 20

Regular Press
450 x 10
450 x 10

Hack squats
180 x 20
270 x 15
270 x 15

Hyper Extensions
3 x 20

Close Grip Pulldowns (palms facing each other)
Not exactly sure of the weight but it said 190.
190 x 10
170 x 12
140 x 20

Flat Bench Dumbell
100 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Flat Bench Flies
55 x 10
45 x 20
45 x 20

So that's today workout. It was a fast workout this morning and i was tired and hungry as hell when i left the gym. I'm going to post my diet just to show you guys what i'm eating. I'll do that and post pics at the same time. 

Weight as of this morning is 238.

----------


## ranging1

> No, i've never used them but would like to. They're just your typical db's bro. Just a lot of weight attached to them. And it's all plates if that's what you're asking. But there's guys that use them though. It's really not that much weight if you think about it. Hell, i'm almost there right now. But on the otherhand, if i was pressing 200lb db's i'd be a bad boy. haha...
> I'll send you a link to my gym tomorrow. It's on myspace and i don't remember it right now.


cheers man, cant believe theirs dumbells that big lol

----------


## stpete

haha...What do you mean? What does your gym have? I love db's and prefer them over barbell. Kinda funny that you see guys press all kinds of weight but never use dumbells.

----------


## kaju

> haha...What do you mean? What does your gym have? I love db's and prefer them over barbell. Kinda funny that you see guys press all kinds of weight but never use dumbells.


I personally use only dumbbells for every exercise except for lat pulls.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Dumbells at my gym go up to 165 pounds. 200+ is insane though. lol. I couldn't even imagine. 

Anyways, great work this far, you're pushing out quite a bit of weight; very impressive.

Keep up the good-work 'old-timer'  :Wink: 

By the way, could you clarify (don't know if i missed it) but is this cycle a bulker? or for cutting?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Edit: sorry stupid double post!

----------


## stpete

Thanks V-Man. And yea, i'll clarify. I'm bulking right now and will continue to do so till about week 8. Then i'll start to cut and this will continue thru pct and time off. I'll basically try to maintain my weight but realistically(or maybe not) i'd be happy to hold onto 5-7lbs. That would take me over the 240lb mark. 

And i'm going to use those dumbells before long!! I'm not too far off right now. I might not get it this cycle but i will the next. Just do a couple rows so i know i can do it.

----------


## stpete

Missed yesterday's workout and i had way to much to eat. But who cares, it's the holidays.
So today i did something different and it won't affect my normal routine come monday.

Treadmill @ 5.0 incline @ 4.0 mph for 1 mile, then no incline for 1 mile @ 4.2

Seated Cable Rows (i'm not sure of the weight, they're just numbered plates) Palms facing each other close grip.
1 x 15
1 x 15 (increased weight) This was plate 18
1 x 10 w/ plate 20

Seated Hammer Rows
1 x 10 @180
1 x 10 @ 270
1 x 8 @ 320

Barbell Curls
1 x 45 @ 25
1 x 95 @ 10
1 x 135 @ 6 - And yea, i cheated somewhat and i'm not too pleased w/ that.

Leg Press
1 x 270 @ 25
1 x 405 10
1 x 405 @ 10

Then i just burnt my chest out w/ pec deck. Reps were 20 - 25 for 5 sets. I'm hitting chest hard Monday.

Hammer Curls
21's x 3

Be back on normal schedule Monday. I'm already getting much more energy in the gym and i felt it today. I could've done more had i wanted to. D-Bol has kicked in really nice and the pumps are amazing. I have a constant pump throughout my whole body and i love it. 

I'm off tomorrow and i'm just going to sit around and eat. Watch some football and eat some more.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!

----------


## ranging1

> haha...What do you mean? What does your gym have? I love db's and prefer them over barbell. Kinda funny that you see guys press all kinds of weight but never use dumbells.


my gym goes up to 70kg dumbells, so now i have to stick to alot of barbell work since im running out of dumbells lol

anyways man looks like ur getting strong, keep up the good work

----------


## stpete

Thanks ranging1, i appreciate that.

I'm fortunate that my gym has unlimited dumbells cause i really don't do much barbell work anymore. Sure, i use bb when doing bent over rows, squats, deads, stiff legs etc...But no more than that.

But if you're running out of db's, what's a man to do? Be careful and i wish you all the best bro. I'll be checking your log.

----------


## Kibble

You should be getting back on schedule today, right?

By the way.. please tell me you watched the Tampa-Saints game. That was the best game I have seen all year!! GO BUCS!

----------


## Kibble

It's been a week bro- Where have you been? Hope all is well

----------


## ranging1

> It's been a week bro- Where have you been? Hope all is well


agree?

----------


## stevey_6t9

RIP stpete, we'll all miss you ;(

----------


## stpete

Hey fellas. Let me explain my absence. I got a new job and a new girl. Between those and going to the gym i haven't had a lot of time to post anything. I have some catching up to do i know and i'll get right on it after i eat tonight. Maybe tomorrow morning. 
Thanks for keeping up w/it. Everythings pretty much the same with the workouts. Weights going up and so is my strength. I'll go into detail later when i get my log out. I have been keeping track of everything i do in another log here at home. 

Yea, i watched the game and couldn't freakin believe it!! haha.... Get em Bucs.

I'll do better w/my log from here on out. Thanks again guys.

----------


## ni4ni

> RIP stpete, we'll all miss you ;(


damn bro, they got you for dead!!
wtf???
 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kibble

> damn bro, they got you for dead!!
> wtf???


LOL.

I was starting to believe that StPete went Vegan, and abandoned his cycle. I was gettin worried.

----------


## stpete

Monday was my last of D-Bol and i started the tren monday morning. My weight as of monday morning was 239. My bodyfat is somewhere between 15-18% i think. I'll try to get some pics up this weekend and you guys can put your .02 in there.
Today i'm just doing abs and cardio. Tomorrow i'm starting another routine. I know it's chest and tri's but unsure as to what exercises i'm going to do. Then saturday back and bi's and off on sunday. I'll post up my routine when i get home from the gym every night.
Thanks for reading guys.

----------


## Kibble

How was the dbol ? Did you break any PRs?

----------


## stpete

The d-bol was ok. I thought about upping the dosage for better results but i kept it at 40mgs. I really haven't tried to do anything crazy yet. I plan on getting really busy on the 1st of next month. The tren will be full blown by then and that's where i have my best chance. I still have to be careful of my right shoulder cause it does flare up from time to time. Tomorrow i'll start posting my workout and weight lifted like usual.

Today

Treadmill @ 4.0 on a 4.0 incline for 3 miles.

Abs
Leg Raises
4x20

Crunches
4x25

I was going to take today off but decided to go ahead and get that in.

Chest and Tri's tomorrow.

----------


## stpete

Not a bad workout today but i feel that i started to fade kinda early.

Chest
Flat Bench DB Flies
40x20
50x15
60x15

Power Rack Flat Bench
225x12
275x10
315x6

Flat Bench DB
80x12
100x8
120x6

DB Incline
70x12
80x10
90x6

Hammer Decline
180x10
180x10
180x10

Superset Tri's
Close Grip Flat Bench
135x12
135x12
135x12

V-Bar Pushdowns
170x10
170x10
170x10

Dips
2x10

This is the first time in a while that i've done any flat bench barbell cause of my shoulder. This is why i chose to use the power rack. I started to feel my shoulder tightening up on my second set but i went ahead and finished. I really don't need to injure it again and might stay away from it for a little while.
My tricep workout was kinda weak but i hit em again when i do delts and arms.
Tomorrow back and bi's and unsure what i'm going to do but i'll post it up tomorrow.

----------


## Kibble

You still have awesome chest strength with your shoulder situation. Can't wait to see how much that chest strength increases

----------


## stpete

Ok, was a little busy over the weekend and then caught a little cold on sunday and put me out till this morning.

Sat...1-16
Back and Bi's

Wide Grip Pulldowns
140x15
180x10
200x8
220x6

T-Bar
90x10
135x8
135x8
160x5

Flat Bench DB's
100x10
120x10
140x8
140x8

Pullovers
90x20
135x12
135x12
135x12

Concentration Curls
30x12
30x12
25x15
25x15

Cable Curls(not sure of the weight)
4x20

Hammer Curls
50x8
40x12
30x15

Thanks BigKuntry, i'm going to push my chest even farther thru db's. Next chest day is friday.

----------


## stpete

This mornings workout. I was out all day yesterday cause of a cold. So i woke up this morning at 3:30 and felt pretty good, decided to eat some eggs and grits and hit the gym. 

Started off w/some cardio via the treadmill. Really wanted to sweat to get any nasty toxins out of my body so i wore sweatsuit w/hoodie.

Treadmill
2 miles @ 3.6 and incline @ 4.0

Leg Raises
3x25

Crunches
4x20

Hack Squats
90x20
180x15
270x10
270x10

At this point i was soaking wet and beginning to cough up shit from my chest and even sneezed a few times. I decided to cut the program short as not to infect anyone else if i am possibly still contagious.

Leg Extentions
3x15
1x8

Calf Raises
70x15
115x10
115x10
115x10
115x10

I'll hit legs harder next time. Shoulders and arms tomorrow.

----------


## stpete

Felt pretty good today but my diet was off just a little. Had a good breakfast and lunch but my pre workout meal sucked cause i just didn't feel like cooking. So i had a cup of oats and peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a power bar.
A guy at the gym asked me what i thought of his physique and i told him that he looked pretty good. Then he says "Yea, not too bad. And i've never done any steroids ". Then walked away. Asshole. I almost said "imagine what you'd look like if you did use". But i didn't.

Shoulders and arms

3 sets of rotator exercises with 5lb plates.

Standing Side Raises Db's
30x15
30x15
30x15
No problem with shoulder yet.

Seated DB Presses
50x15
60x12
70x10
70x10

Standing Alternate DB Curls
40x15
45x12
50x10
50x10

Standing Straight Bar Curls
70x15
80x12
90x10

Hammer Shoulder Presses
180x12
180x12
230x8
230x8

Barbell Shrugs
225x12
315x10
365x8
365x8
365x8

Skull Crushers
85x12
95x10
95x10

E-Z Curl superset with V-Bar Pushdowns
95x8
95x8
95x8



V-Bar
190x12
190x12
190x12

DB Front Raises
50x10
50x10
50x10

That was it for today. Was going to do some rear delts but was a little tired so i'll get those on back day if not before.

----------


## stpete

Didn't post yesterday but i did go to the gym and did cardio and abs.

As of today i weigh 235lbs on the money. I need to update my injection schedule. I'm combining my test and tren in the same syringe and i'm shooting eod. Did a count on my syringes and i'm running low but i ordered more today.

Today was chest day and i decided to go w/high reps. Next week i cut the calories back and going to start leaning out. The tren is kicking hard now so i might as well take full advantage. Plus, i got really tired of the extra water from the d-bol. 

Chest

Rotator Exercises w/5lb. plates. 
3x20

Flat Bench DB's
60x25
75x20
85x15
100x10

Barbell Decline
135x25
185x15
185x15
225x10

I don't know the name of the next machine but it's about 150 years old and simulates a bench press. Works really good cause i can get a good ROM that you don't get from a barbell.
160x15
160x15
160x15

Incline Pec Deck (Hands positioned high), superset w/straight bar pushdowns.
90x15 110x15
90x15 110x15
90x15 110x15
90x15 110x15

I was in and out of the gym in 1 hour. That's fast for me as i usually like to take my time but i thought it best to go faster since i'm doing higher reps and try to keep the heart rate high also.
Tomorrow i'm doing back and it will be similar to todays workout.

----------


## SaSqUaDgE

Awesome work man! Can't wait to see the results. Keep training hard man.

----------


## stpete

^^^ Thanks bro.

----------


## ranging1

fuk those weight ups big boy

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## stpete

^^^Thanks bro. Took a couple days off because of this lingering cold and a girl that wanted to spend some extra time together.

Back and Lt. Bi's Today

Incline Cable Pulldowns (close grip
130x12
160x12
180x10
200x8

Nautilus shrugs
100x12
100x12
100x12
100x12

Barbell Rows
135x15
185x12
225x10
225x10
225x10

Seated Cable Rows(wide grip) Not sure of the weight so i'll use plate #'s
#16x12
#18x12
#20x8
#20x8

Standing Alternate Curls
45x12
50x10
50x10
50x8

Machine Preacher Curls
21's
4 sets of 21's

Nautilus Pullover's
135x15
135x15
180x10
180x10

DB Hammer Curls
50x8
50x8
50x8

That was all for today. The gym was dead as hell and i was out there in pretty good time today. Tomorrow's chest and lt. tri's and i'm thinking i might go heavy just to see where i'm at cause my shoulder pretty good and what the hell. But i won't go bb, it'll be db's and possibly barbell incline if the shoulder's good.
Time to eat!!

----------


## stpete

Felt pretty good today at the gym.
Chest and Tri's

Rotator exercise w/10lb. plates
3x15

Flat Bench DB
70x12
90x10
110x10
130x8

Smith Machine Incline (i'm not counting the weight of the bar cause i'm not sure what it is. Maybe 25lbs? So i just go by the weight that i add)
90x12 
180x10
200lbs
5x5

Nautilus Upright Bench
150x12
180x10
210x8
210x8
210x8

Flat Bench DB Flies
50x12
60x12
70x10

Dips-Bodyweight
3x12

Flat Bench Close Grip
135x12
135x12
135x12

Pushdowns-Rope
4x15

Decided to wait till next week to go heavy on all exercises. I love the tren /prop combo but i have to watch everything i eat cause my appetite is off the hook. Surprisingly, no real night sweats yet. But the insomnia is kicking as i'm only averaging about 4.5 hours a night, but i feel really good.
Cardio and abs tomorrow.

----------


## ranging1

good job man, definetaly getting stronger

where are those pics u promised? i wanna see ur transoformation

----------


## stpete

Thanks ranging1. I've got a little more in me as far as strength goes but no partner really makes a difference. I'm going to switch my workout times next times next week to the early evening when there's a lot more people in the gym and i can get some good spots and go heavier.
My friend took some pics last weekend but i don't like em. Still a little bloated so she's going to take some more once i drop some more of this water. It's coming off nicely right now w/ just a decent diet. I'll get em up before long. When i do, i might throw some of the "bloated" pics in there as well. Then i'll post up pics when cycle is complete.
Thanks for checking it out bro.

----------


## stpete

Took a couple tylenol pm's last night to help with the sleep and they worked. Got a solid 7 hours of sleep and felt good at the gym today. I was supposed to do legs earlier this week but opted not to and finally did em today. And actually, i'm kinda glad i took that day off cause i came back pretty strong today.

Legs and Calves

Leg Press
270x15
450x12
630x8
810x5

Hack Squats
90x10(just put that 90 on to check my knee cause it was feeling a little weird from my last set)
180x12
270x8
270x8
270x8

Leg Extensions
100x15
120x12
140x8
140x8

Standing Calf Raises
280x12
360x12
400x10
440x8
440x8

That was it for today. My shirt was completely soaked when i finished hack squats and had to take about 6-8 minutes to catch my breath. I have a feeling that the night sweats are right around the corner. 
Tomorrow's shoulders and arms and i plan to go pretty heavy if my shoulder will let me. Taking some more tylenol tonight. Post again tomorrow.

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup bro?....just found your log and will be following....glad to see all is going well....

----------


## stpete

Doing good my man. How you been? Yea, i decided to post it in the "old man" forum, and boy do i feel like one sometimes. haha...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Doing good my man. How you been? Yea, i decided to post it in the "old man" forum, and boy do i feel like one sometimes. haha...


im good bro.....i hear you about being old im going to be 38 in march and ive really noticed a lot more akes and pains these last few years.....my shoulders and knees being the biggest problem....thank god for bbing...it is the fountain of youth...

----------


## stpete

....And juice my man. haha

----------


## stpete

Ok, so today was Shoulders and Arms. Kinda messed up though cause an old friend called this morning and asked me out for lunch and i couldn't say no. So this left me little time in the gym but i was determined to get a good workout in cause tomorrow is rest day.
So here's how it went. Did my shot this morning and added some ibuprofen to the mix and when i got to the gym i put some icy/hot on both delts.

Delts and Arms

Rotator Exercises w/10lb plates
3x15

Superset Rope Pushdowns w/ Cable curls
3x15........3x15

Smith Machine Presses(again, i only count the weight i add to the bar)
90x15
180x12
240x6
240x6

Seated DB Presses
70x12
80x8
80x6

Giant Set w/ Lateral Raises, Front Raises and Rear Delt over Incline Bench w/ 35lbs.
3x10

Giant Set w/ Close Grip Flat Bench, Seated Alternate Curls and V-Bar Pushdowns.
Close Grip
225x5

Seated alternates
50x8

V-Bar
200x10
Completed 3 sets.

Barbell Shrugs
225x10
315x10
405x8

And that was it for today. I started working at 1:10 and was finished at 2:05. I kicked ass today. I could've went heavier if i had the time but i didn't want to be late to lunch and besides, i looked at it as a challenge. I feel really good about this workout but i did fvck up. I'm usually very considerate to others and always ask if there's someone on a machine if i'm not sure, but today i took the Smith Machine from a guy who was apparently supersetting and i didn't see it till it was too late. He asked me if i made a habit of it and i appologized and he told me to go ahead and he would use the other one. I felt bad about that. I haven't done that in about 10 years.
Off day tommorow.
Thanks to all the guests for checking my log. haha...I hope you can learn something from my log. I would tell you to pm me if you have any additional questions but you can't till you become a member. Till then....

----------


## ranging1

^^^^^ wheres the update? been over a week

what hapen? gold fish die? lol

----------


## stpete

Yea, i have to update for sure. Had some family come down so i took the last 3 days off to visit with them. I'll update when i get home from the gym tonight. Back and tri's today.

----------


## Mooseman33

brother....just noticed ur doing a log, well kinds sorta log...

hows it going man.....

hit me up and let me know how the cycle treated u...

----------


## ranging2

yay hes back from the dead lol

smash those weights!!!!!

----------


## stpete

> brother....just noticed ur doing a log, well kinds sorta log...
> 
> hows it going man.....
> 
> hit me up and let me know how the cycle treated u...


haha...Yea, it is kinda sorta log. Been so busy lately just haven't been on that much. Doing good my man, thanks. It's treating me pretty good so far. After a lackluster week last week, and saturday thru monday off, i came back feeling good yesterday and had a decent workout. I worked 11 hours and didn't eat like i should of yesterday so i was exhausted at the end of the workout. Came home and ate and hit the sack.
Still injecting eod although my pins came in as ordered. I've had some exciting injections lately. Such as my delt throwing little spasms when i inject, my quad is VERY sensitive for some reason, and i'm getting blood almost everytime i aspirate from my glutes. Injected in my tri on friday and it went into a spasm and i was surprised that it didn't break the damn needle. It was almost like i flexed my tri. Weird shit going on. Never had this happen before, so this is the reason for the eod injections.
Weighed in at 242 last night.

Wide Grip Pulldowns (palms facing each other)
150x12
190x10
220x10
250x6

Bent Over BB
135x12
185x12
225x10
275x6

BB Shrugs
225x10
315x10
365x8
405x6

Seated Rows(not sure of the weight but it was heavy). Close Grip palms facing.
1x10
1x8
1x6
1x4

Superset Close Grip Bench w/V-Bar Pushdowns
135x10..................................155x10
185x8....................................155x10
185x8....................................155x10
135x10...................................120x15



Tired as hell and completely drained at this point so i wrapped it up and went home. Heading to the gym in just a little while to do chest and bi's. Might go light today and get a few hundred reps in. Haven't done that in a while.
Post up again and update.

----------


## stpete

Decided to stick with my normal routine instead of doing high reps.

Flat Bench DB
70x15
100x12
120x10
130x8

BB Incline
135x15
185x12
225x8
225x8

Hammer Incline
180x12
270x10
360x8
360x8

Straight Bar Curls
80x10
100x6
100x6

One Arm Preachers
40x10
30x10
20x15
20x15

Standing Alternate Curls
40x10
45x10
50x6
50x6

Cable Curls
80x20
80x15
80x15
80x12

Incline Pec Deck
100x20
100x15
100x12
^^^Those were done with only 30 seconds of rest between sets.

Tomorrow's cardio and ab's. Going to start concentrating on cutting next monday as i'm coming down to the last 3 weeks of the cycle. Stricter diet and more cardio and ab work. Routine will change as well.

----------


## ScotchGuard

Keep going bro. looking good.

----------


## Kibble

You have to put up those pictures bro!! I have to know who I am looking for next time I go to Treasure Island or N. Redington Beach!

----------

